# Saw the most beautiful sight the other day



## GLENMAR (Apr 21, 2015)

I went to a friends farm to pick up some hay, just as I was getting ready to leave, her doe herd came up the hill with the pyrs in toe. I got a few photos, but I was pretty far away. They were our there with no fence.









The goats are all Nubians.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 21, 2015)

Cute!!  Thanks for posting this picture to share with us!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 21, 2015)

That IS truly a beautiful sight!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 21, 2015)

What a beautiful sight!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 21, 2015)

very nice!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2015)

One thing I did not get a photo of. Once the does came within view, my friend started calling them. The dogs came over to greet us. The does kept moving down the driveway to another field. The older dog was right with them. The younger dog was still getting human attention. Then she looked around, like "where did everybody go". She had to trot to catch up.


----------

